# Large Ani-Terror Sweep in Brisbane and Sydney



## tomahawk6 (17 Sep 2014)

Good for the Australians to get a handle on this problem.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-29245611

Australian police have made arrests in Sydney and Brisbane, in what they say is the nation's biggest counter-terrorism operation.

More than 600 heavily armed officers raided properties in the two cities. Police said the operation was ongoing, giving no further details. 

Last week the country raised its terror threat level from medium to high.

The move comes in response to growing concern over the domestic impact of militant conflicts in Iraq and Syria.


----------



## dimsum (18 Sep 2014)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-09-18/terror-raids-man-faces-sydney-court-on-charges/5753184



> Omarjan Azari, 22, was one of about 15 people detained during a large counter-terrorism operation this morning.
> 
> Commonwealth prosecutor Michael Allnutt told Sydney's Central Local Court the alleged offence was "clearly designed to shock, horrify and terrify the community".
> 
> It is believed the allegations involve a plot to behead a random member of the public in Sydney on camera.



The link below are two maps of the areas raided.  Over 800 police were involved in the two cities.  It's obviously massive news over here, just as the ADF is preparing to send aircraft and personnel over to combat the militants.  

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-09-18/beheading-plot-map/5752762


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Sep 2014)

and the local apologist says "It might hurt peoples feelings and create resentment in the Muslim community". I suspect random beheadings by nutbars closely affiliated with your community might cause the Muslim community far more problems than the raids.


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Sep 2014)

What's going to happen, I am 100% certain, is that in many countries we are going to have the equivalent of this ...

     *Mark Cuban comes under fire for claiming he'd cross the street if he saw 'a black kid in a hoodie'*

... but it will be about seeing 'a kid with a Mediterranean complexion and a beard.'


----------

